
The Brain Computer Interface Future: Time for a Strategy (2013) [pdf] - T-A
http://www.au.af.mil/au/awc/awcgate/cst/bh_2013_moore.pdf
======
auvrw
"Within the past decade the ability to bypass muscles and speech between a
brain and a computer has become a reality."

bypassing speech? i haven't heard about that one?

the phrase for "bypassing muscles" is "neural coding of movement intention."
it's important to realize that the neural coding stuff is mostly about
statistical correlation, like, "oh, here are some patterns that happen in the
cortex when someone wants to move their arm in such-and-such fashion." really,
really cool stuff. still, not clear how deep these results are. i guess the
usual analogy to make is that hooking up an oscilloscope to some particular
resistor in a radio and developing an algorithm to transform the signal across
that resistor into the sounds coming out of the speaker is not the same as
knowing how the radio works.

uuh, maybe that's not not the point of the article, buut, good for discussion
nonetheless?

~~~
rboyd
I assume the author is referencing the subvocal recognition work from the Army
and NASA.

------
obvio171
"The ability to penetrate human brains through BCI will add a new dimension to
physical and cyber security."

Brain infosec needs development desperately, and there's plenty of testing
ground for it in figuring out how to repeatably train people _today_ to resist
the more simple, high-latency, advertising/propaganda/religious hacking
attempts.

